# ربيع الخولي في اول قداس له بعد ان ترك الفن وترهب



## مورا مارون (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*هل تعرف من هو؟*​ 
ربيع الخولي مغني لبناني اشتهر في الثمانينات من القرن الفائت...ربيع اختفى فجأه قبل سنين عديده من الساحه الفنيه ودخل احد الاديره في لبنان واصبح ....راهبا​ 
انقر المزيد وشاهد فيديو لواحده من اجمل اغاني ربيع الخولي..على رمش عيونها_ وهي اصلا لوديع الصافي- شوف ربيع وشوف ماذا خسر الفن وماذا ربح الرب في طرقه العجيبه​ 

انقر هنا ( ربيع الخولي)​لو لاتعرف من هو ربيع الخولي فأنقرالمزيد واستمع لاحدى اغانيه ولا اقول غير ان الرب طرقُهُ عجيبه في اختيار رعاة كنيسته الجامعه ومبروك للاب طوني الخولي​ 
وهذه الاغنيه​ 
ربيع الخولي- او الاب طوني الخولي في اول قداس له بعد ان ترك الفن وترهب قبل ثمان سنوات
سيامته الكهنوتيه كانت الصيف الفائت​

سيامه الاب طوني-ربيع- الخولي​ 

القداس الاول له​ 

نشيد رائع للعذراء بصوت الاب طوني​ 




وهناك نشيد اخر- انقر المزيد -- انظر تأثر وجهه بكلمات النشيد التي هي تحكي عن حياته وقراره بالترهب والمؤمنين بعضهم ادمعت عيونهم من جمال صوته وصدق ادائه​ 

انظر لتأثره اثناء الانشاد​ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3kn...eda.com/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2652​منقول​


----------



## BITAR (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*مبروك عليه الكهنوت*
*شكرا مورا مارون*​


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2008)

مبروك عليك

ربنا يبارك حياته​


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا بخت من يربح الملكوت يسوع يحمية 

وشكرا على الخبر ​*


----------



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *مبروك عليه الكهنوت*
> 
> 
> *شكرا مورا مارون*​


 اهلا بيتر
منور​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *يا بخت من يربح الملكوت يسوع يحمية
> امين ​*
> 
> 
> *وشكرا على الخبر *​




*اهلا انبا نورت*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> مبروك عليك​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياته
> ...


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*مبروك علىه الكهنوت ​*


----------



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مبروك علىه الكهنوت ​*


 


ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك الرائع​


----------



## SALVATION (19 نوفمبر 2008)

_



شوف ربيع وشوف ماذا خسر الفن وماذا ربح الرب في طرقه العجيبه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كلة وخسر نفسة
طوباة بركة صلاواتة تكون معانا
مشكورة كتييير مورا على الخبر الجميل




_​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 نوفمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كلة وخسر نفسة_
> _طوباة بركة صلاواتة تكون معانا_
> _مشكورة كتييير مورا على الخبر الجميل_
> 
> ...


 

امين 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

